# A descoberta (fracassada) da mítica Atlântida a Oeste da Madeira



## Vince (2 Mar 2009 às 17:13)

Há 2 semanas atrás começou a espalhar-se na Net o rumor de que a mítica Atlântida tinha sido descoberta a Oeste da Madeira/Sul dos Açores 








Tal como com o GE (Google Earth) se começaram a fazer descobertas arqueológicas, com o lançamento do Google Oceans na última versão do GE, muita gente desatou a procurar coisas interessantes.

O que levou a isto tudo foram estes padrões geométricos na planície abissal da Madeira:








Alguns jornais chegaram mesmo a escrever sobre o assunto, como o Tablóide britânico «The Sun». Só podia 



> *Is this Atlantis?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Infelizmente a realidade é bem menos fascinante. A explicação para os padrões:




> *Atlantis? No, it Atlant-isn't.*
> 2/23/2009 03:18:00 PM
> 
> [Note: Last week we saw some interesting speculation that Atlantis had been found in Google Earth. As much as we'd love for that to be the case, there is a scientific explanation for the odd markings found on the seafloor. We've invited two of the scientists who gathered the data that appears in Google Earth to answer some questions that came up. - Ed.]
> ...


----------



## granizus (5 Mar 2009 às 16:17)

Embora a explicação faça sentido, o que não faz é o facto de essas linhas estarem quase integralmente delimitadas por um quadrado exterior. Como se os navios não deixassem rasto até chegar a esse local e de repente os deixassem perfeitamente impressos...

Quer marecer-me que a "descoberta" é tão tonta quanto a "explicação científica"


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2009 às 16:31)

Mais um pouco, e a Atlântida era nossa!


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2009 às 16:51)

granizus disse:


> Embora a explicação faça sentido, o que não faz é o facto de essas linhas estarem quase integralmente delimitadas por um quadrado exterior. Como se os navios não deixassem rasto até chegar a esse local e de repente os deixassem perfeitamente impressos...
> 
> Quer marecer-me que a "descoberta" é tão tonta quanto a "explicação científica"




Como o artigo refere, a cartografia do fundo dos Oceanos é feito de duas formas. Com Satélite ou com recurso a navios que rebocam um sonar especial chamado de Sonar de Banda Lateral (Side-scan sonar).

A cartografia de satélite tem pouca resolução/precisão. As de sonar são muito mais detalhadas. Mas obviamente só uma ínfima parte dos Oceanos está detalhada com recurso a sondagens destas. O Google Ocean recorre aos mapas batimétricos de ambas, tal como no Google Earth temos partes do território com fotografias de satélite de diferentes resoluções ou ainda zonas com fotografia aérea (a partir de avião) com muito mais detalhe do que a de satélite.

A questão que levantas é fácil de explicar. A maior parte do mapeamento feito com sonar foi feito em expedições cientificas e o modo como elas são feitas é precisamente assim, definem uma qualquer grelha dividida em mosaicos e percorrem toda a área para criarem um mapa batimétrico, daí a forma destes padrões. Pelo que os tais rastos só estão onde eles começaram a sondar.


----------



## granizus (6 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Obrigado Vince 

Assim claro é mais fácil de entender porque é que existe uma grelha tão bem delineada. Pode ser que ainda queiram fazer uma campanha e que recorram a voluntários para mergulhar no local e colocar uns "spits"


----------

